# best mono line for spinning reel?



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

hello members, i was looking for some new line for the spring season, what mono do you use for spinning reels, what works the best?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ain't none for a spinner,use braid instead....  opcorn:


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am a fan of braid as well. Power pro.


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

what pound test braid? the reels are penn slammer 560 and battle 5000. power pro,sufix,fireline?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Those size reels,jmo,fireline 20.... Could go with something heavier,but the 20 fireline is extremely strong,cast great,ties good knots..


----------



## Hystyk1921 (Jul 23, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Those size reels,jmo,fireline 20.... Could go with something heavier,but the 20 fireline is extremely strong,cast great,ties good knots..


what fireline fused? crystal?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

alot of people been singin the praises of suffix 832


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Hystyk1921 said:


> what pound test braid? the reels are penn slammer 560 and battle 5000. power pro,sufix,fireline?


On my two 560L Slammers, I use braid as backing so almost any reputable braid would do. I have one with 300 yards of 20# Power Pro and 125 yards of 16# Momoi and the other has an unknown length of 30# Izorline braid with an unknown topshot of the same mono. With either of these setups and especially the first one, I am 100% confident in my ability and my gear's capability to land anything worth catching from land. It doesn't always work out perfect and when it doesn't, it is always due to me not delivering all my ability. I can not recall a single lost fish that I could blame on the line since I've started using Momoi.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

For mono I prefer Trilene...XL for lighter line test and Big Game for heavier applications.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hystyk1921 said:


> what fireline fused? crystal?


 Either... Been using both the grey-original and the crystal since they first came out.. Tried some others,but none have done as well as the fireline.. jmo..


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Ande Back Country for Mono..........


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

10 or 15lb Power pro or Berkley big game or Ande


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I really like Sakuma Ice Crystal Mono on my Spinning and conventional reels, never had a problem with it at all ---- River


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Probably best with 20# fireline - stiffer than regular braid & easier to get wind knots if you do get one. Stronger than the 20# rating. Crystal is fine. Braid on spinners is very dependant on the reel itself. I had two Slammer 560s (actually 3 but I sold one) & one is better than the other with braid, not sure why. 

I gave up on mono with spinners years ago & haven;t looked back.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I must be in the stone age. I run 14, 17, and 20 lb Sufix Tri+ clear on my spinners. Never let me down yet. I've had braid on several and have taken it off a few times.


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

Suffix Tri+ for mono
Berkeley Fireline for braid on my small spinning reels. Power Pro super slick on my bigger reel.


----------



## bcsportin (Jan 7, 2010)

Offshore angler tight line. Cheap and super strong.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Suffixmono for me. 17lb test


----------



## FlatsManiac (Apr 14, 2009)

I use 30# PowerPro or Suffix Performance braid on my jetty rods.


----------

